# What WAS I thinking!?



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I finally tackled the great den/dining room book shelf swap. I started yesterday and managed to get everything moved off the big 4 piece bookcase in the dining room, all the pieces moved out of the way, the bookcase in the den that I want in the dining room unloaded and moved into the dining room, anchored it to the wall and reloaded it with all the books I wanted to keep out here. I've swept cobwebs and the floor in the den and moved things around so I can start unloading bookcases, and moved some of the books out into the living and dining rooms. 

I have SOOO much more to do before I'm finally organized. I figure it'll take me a good 2-3 more days of dusting, vacuuming, and, of course, SNEEZING, before I'm finished and have an organized, user-friendly den. I should call it a library, rather than a den, since it has floor to ceiling bookshelves around the room. It also has to house my toolchests, sewing table and my dgd's pack 'n play that she sleeps in when she visits me. It ends up being a catch-all for homeless items, home improvement supplies, car seats, and so much more. I really wish I had a garage to keep storage items in....

I'm feeling a little overwhelmed at the moment, but I keep wandering in and doing a little bit more each time - I just have to make sure I stick to it until it's actually done. I've straightened the back room storage, the utility, the kitchen nook, and the dining room (other than books), so I know I am nearing the end. It's just that I know myself too well - I have a track record of nearly finishing so many things, lol!

So, make me accountable, folks. Check back in and ask me if I'm working on it! Thanks in advance.


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

Congratulations!! I keep wanting to get better bookshelves than I have. The thought of moving ALL my books at once is exciting and SCARY!! Therefore I haven't done it yet. Hoping that this year I can afford a new set of matching shelves. You are almost there so don't stop now.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

So, manygoatsnmore, how's it coming? I'm sure we haven't had an update here because you were busy cleaning and decluttering, and are now enjoying your nice new den/library! Right?!

By the way, good job! :rock: And I wanted you to know, I can REALLY relate to the dusting/sneezing! It's depressing to realize how dusty/dirty I allow some areas of my home to get!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, you go girl... 

Now give us an update!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Okay, here goes...I have the bookshelves put in the den the way I had them in my mind's eye, books are sorted and shelved, my magazines are pretty much all sorted and reshelved (with lots of them to go to recycling or the box at the library), I cleaned and stored the campstove and portable BBQ grill (I keep them in the den because it it convenient to get to them if the power is out), the tools are sorted and mostly put away in the tool boxes, and I now have room for the easy chair AND Lindsay's Pack 'N Play, so I can cozy up with a good book or snuggle with her in the chair to read her stories. I did have one casuality - I broke a lamp that I didn't much like anyway - only the base broke so I stuck the rest of it in a big mason jar and it still works - doesn't take up so much room, either. Maybe it was meant to be, eh? I still have 4 flats (fruit boxes from strawberries, if that gives you an idea) that have assorted tools and misc in them - I need to go through them and put away the contents. I also still have the tiles and other materials for my hearth (if I ever get it done  ) in there, taking up too much room, and about 125# of flour that still needs to be stored away. I also have a big pile of books to sell or give away, and dd has a whole lot of horse mags and spiral notebooks to finish sorting and tossing/shelving. It's still a work in progress, but it is tidy, and most of the dust is gone.  I ended up with several bookshelves left over, too, so I'll be moving them to the storage room and using them as pantry storage.

Thank you for helping me stay on track...I have been busy with newborn goat kids, bottle feedings, and preggo doe watch, so I've been working on things a bit at a time. I needed the push to get it going.


----------

